# Feck



## Kiki1993

Well after a day of stressing its still not over. We did some math with my new wage because we have been struggling financially since i changed jobs. And we had 650 to pay a month to pay wedding off, we have 300 spare after bills :nope: so basically we are negotiating with the venue right now and we will just have a very very small and intimate ceremony in april and then maybe if we can afford it a honeymoon. Had to cancel the photographer we had and we now have a friend who justs tarted a photography business doing it basically for free, shes only taking like 150 for the whole thing. So hopefully the venue says we have already paid 2400 so we can have the ceremony and meal there, then have my friend photographer, ill do my own hair and make up, we can just get cheap flowers online, scrap bridesmaids, cheap temporary bands, kilt hire, cheap white shoes. Already have my dress and tiara and viel. Then just need dress altered and the registrar date moved. Its going to be a few weeks of stress but hoepfully it works out and we can have a small and intimate ceremony folowed by a cheap but cheerful honeymoon. (This also means we can start trying for a baby this month :D so really hoping it works out.
We would have kept the date in july but if we are downgrading the wedding so small i want it to happen sooner so i can finally have my baby!!


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: all those other things don't matter anyway. I hope you have a brilliant wedding day xx


----------



## Faith001

have a brilliant wedding!:flower:


----------

